# First 2 enclosures (DUW)



## DaveDragon (Nov 16, 2007)

These are the first 2 enclosures I built for our Red and Blue Tegu's. They still need trim.













In process.


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 16, 2007)

Pretty sweet. I am getting more and more ideas for my cage everyday! What's the dimensions?


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 16, 2007)

7 feet by 3 feet by 3 feet. I only had room for 7 feet.

It's built in 2 pieces in the garage and assembled in the family room (basement).


----------



## olympus (Nov 16, 2007)

Your enclosures are pretty hot, I really like the way that you designed and constructed everything. The backround that you installed are cool also.


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks!

That background is $3 per foot (aquarium background)!!! I need 13 feet per enclosure! As you can guess, no one has ever bought that much of it at one time before (at least at this pet store).


----------



## aj12790 (Nov 16, 2007)

They look real good.These were the pics I wanted to see.


----------



## greentriple (Nov 16, 2007)

AWESOME!!!!


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 16, 2007)

Awesome Dave, great pictures, and you have a super nice looking enclosures.


----------



## Mike (Nov 16, 2007)

Nice cages.


----------



## playlboi (Nov 17, 2007)

man, that looks nice. how long did it take you to build the whole thing?


----------



## dorton (Nov 17, 2007)

Awesome job, great looking setups.


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 17, 2007)

I like the screened top to separate the lighting. Is that just chicken wire from a hardware store?


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 17, 2007)

playlboi said:


> man, that looks nice. how long did it take you to build the whole thing?


Thanks everyone! They took me about 3 weeks each. Mostly because gluing down the vinyl flooring (in the base) takes 4 steps over 4 days and 3 days for final prime and paint.


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 17, 2007)

PuffDragon said:


> I like the screened top to separate the lighting. Is that just chicken wire from a hardware store?


It's 1/2" galvanized hardware cloth. 

The doors have black vinyl coated 1/2" hardware cloth to reduce the chance of them damaging their nose on it. That was the hardest thing to find. I found a manufacturer and they gave me a name of a guy who lives about a half hour away who sold some to me.


----------



## nat (Feb 3, 2008)

hey dave, I like your idea. I am wondering if you find your tegu's rub on the wire or is it high enough up not to be an issue? We are in the middle of planning the final tegu enclosure and I like how you went about yours


----------



## snakehandler (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice enclosures.


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 3, 2008)

nat said:


> hey dave, I like your idea. I am wondering if you find your tegu's rub on the wire or is it high enough up not to be an issue? We are in the middle of planning the final tegu enclosure and I like how you went about yours


Actually I got the idea from a guy in another forum from Texas. I just improved it. He's had reptiles and been building enclosures for over 30 years. He also did a thesis on monitors. He's also been doing rescues for many years. I figure he has to know something about what he's doing.

They've never rubbed on the top wire (galvanized). It probably has to do with their personality, some are more nervous than others. Our male Blue has had a problem rubbing his chin raw in his old cage and this one, but in this one be would bang it on the background trying to find a way out. He's been good for that last few weeks though. He still really likes to come out almost every day!

The only problem with the screen top and front is it doesn't hold in any humidity. The Tegu's have a small tub to soak in , a water bowl, they get a bath every weekend (if they're awake), and their substrate in watered (3/4 to 1 1/4 gallons!) and/or turned every weekend. Misting does nothing, it evaporates off of the surface in minutes. I figure since they spend over half of their day under the substrate they have to be getting a fair amount of humidity, although the top3 inches may be dry. The only one with dry skin problems is the Red. The last 2 weekends he's slept in his bath for 45 to 60 minutes, but still had flakey skin. I may have to seal up his enclosure.


----------



## Aranha (Feb 4, 2008)

neato enclosure!  I Personally prefer glass tho ^^


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Feb 4, 2008)

That looks great


----------



## ALPHA (Mar 27, 2008)

Wow, very nice work. Aesthetically pleasing. How much did all your supplies cost and how long did it take to make


----------



## DaveDragon (Mar 27, 2008)

ALPHA said:


> Wow, very nice work. Aesthetically pleasing. How much did all your supplies cost and how long did it take to make


I don't remember the cost. Let's add some guesses.

(15) 2x2's (frame) @ $2.00 each = $30
(3) 2x4's (base) @ $3 each = $9
(1) sheet 3/8" plywood (base) = $15
(3) sheets 1/4" plywood (skin) @ $12 each = $36
surplus vinyl flooring = $18
vinyl flooring glue = $5
1/2" hardware cloth = $5
1/2" vinyl coated hardware cloth = $10
(4) hinges @ $3 each = $12
(2) handles = free (from work)
(2) hasps @ $5 each = $10
(4) casters) @ $5 each = $20
drywall screws = $10

Total to build = $180
The prices are guesses. I saved the receipts but never added up the cost. Maybe next week.

Mylar background (13) feet @ $3 per foot = $39

Add prime and paint.

Substitute lexan for vinyl coated hardware cloth on doors if required. I think I have to do that on the Red's enclosure. He needs more humidity other than watering the cypress substrate (the top dries quickly).

They took about 3 weeks total each to build, including priming and painting. Gluing down the vinyl takes 4 steps @ 1 step per day.

I forgot one more thing!
(5) 3 cubic foot bags of cypress mulch (Agway) @ $15 for 3 bags = $30. Changed every other month.


----------



## angelrose (Mar 27, 2008)

wow Dave that is so, so nice and I like the wheels underneath so you can move it around easily 8) 

I wish I knew someone around here that could build me one.


----------



## DaveDragon (Mar 27, 2008)

angelrose said:


> wow Dave that is so, so nice and I like the wheels underneath so you can move it around easily 8)
> 
> I wish I knew someone around here that could build me one.


Thanks! It only weighs 170 lbs empty. There's no reason for a 2 x 4 frame and 3/4" plywood (we're not holding in a gorilla!), the bottom frame supports all the weight, the top part just keeps the Tegu in. It's strong enough to easily support another enclosure and mulch on top! I haven't weighed a bag of mulch but it's not light. They move around fairly easily, not that I have to move them much.

If I had time I could build them, but the shipping would be a killer!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## gebris353 (Mar 27, 2008)

They are great, I wish I had the room for a big one like those. My bedroom is 10x10 so with all the stuff I dont have space for a 7x4 one... I've been thinking in make one of the size of my bed to put it under it, after make the bed higher of course, or put it on the wall at a 6ft high but I'm afraid I could fall. Anyways, very nice job! :-D


----------



## DaveDragon (Mar 28, 2008)

gebris353 said:


> They are great, I wish I had the room for a big one like those. My bedroom is 10x10 so with all the stuff I dont have space for a 7x4 one... I've been thinking in make one of the size of my bed to put it under it, after make the bed higher of course, or put it on the wall at a 6ft high but I'm afraid I could fall. Anyways, very nice job! :-D


I think someone else in this forum built an enclosure under their bed.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 13, 2008)

BUMP! http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=345&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

I've since added plexiglas to the doors to hold in humidity. I'm going to have to build a 4th enclosure soon and I think I'm going to redesign the doors (most of the 2x2's warped) and make them out of 3/4" plywood.


----------



## Azaleah (Jun 14, 2008)

nice cages! I can't wait to build my own as my animals get bigger


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 20, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## Melicious.Prose (Nov 20, 2008)

Absolutely fantastic. If I had the money for the tegu and the supplies, I'd totally do this. ^_^


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 5, 2009)

BUMP for the new people.


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 21, 2009)

BUMP for the new people.


----------

